# Kommentare zu: 1.BalticGrandSlam



## Anglerboard-Team (12. Juni 2006)

Hier gbts die Infos, ab hier  könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Medo (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 1.BalticGrandSlam*

na dann mal zu 

Wir die Kystefiskers würden uns freuen Euch in Hohenfelde begrüßen zu dürfen.
Weiteres hier in diesem Thread#h 

"die Kystefiskers"


----------



## Medo (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 1.BalticGrandSlam*

die meeräschensaison, sowie unsere silbernen freunde sind da und es gibt aussichten auf diverse zu befischende arten.
es soll sogar noch hornis geben und die dorsche in der nacht sollen auch wieder ein wenig aktiv sein.

wir würden uns freuen euch begrüßen zu dürfen :wink:


----------



## Medo (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 1.BalticGrandSlam*

noch 2 tage bis zum bgs.

wir freuen uns schon auf euch


----------

